# aw prices



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

did anyone here notice the price increase of the new legend funny cars coming out?? 24.99 each plus there 9.99 shipping. i was told this was coming but didnt believe now i do.


wheelz63


----------



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

That is crazy. I ran across some of my dads old slot cars from the '70s and the price tags were only like a couple of bucks. How things have changed.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

midnight5 said:


> That is crazy. I ran across some of my dads old slot cars from the '70s and the price tags were only like a couple of bucks. How things have changed.


I remember in like 1975 buying them at Hobby Hut on nostrand ave in Brooklyn for like 1.49 and sometimes less!!!!

I'd save my snow shoveling money and buy as many as I could!!!!! The good old days. :dude:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> did anyone here notice the price increase of the new legend funny cars coming out?? 24.99 each plus there 9.99 shipping. i was told this was coming but didnt believe now i do.
> 
> 
> wheelz63


economy, inflation, & thinking they are Tomy-Quality pricing 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

O for the good old days! Back in 1963 a T-Jet cost $2.99. My folks paid 15 thousand for their house back in 1955, today the house would sell for 200 thousand. Figuring the same rate of inflation a T-Jet would sell for about $40. You can buy a new Dash rolling chassis and put a JL body on it for a total of $25. The body costs almost as much as the chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think that ten bux is outrageous to ship one 'lil car?


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I sure do, Bill!! Probably more to Canada!!!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

That's because they don't want to ship just one little car. They want you to place a larger order that is worth their time. They don't care about or want small orders. I have never paid more that $15 for a new AW car and that has not been many due to the "fine assortment" that they tend to offer. I will not pay more than that for even the offerings that I like.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the new car's.. bodies yes, chassis no.. they have good parts though.. like magnets, arms, gears, ect but I'm not a fan of the neo traction magnets and lack luster tires.. heck half the Xtraction chassis I have the rear tires don't grip the wheel = they don't stay on or spin horribly on the tire..

I just paid $60 shipped for 4 good shape non mag AFX, and $50 for 4 Tdash chassis..


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Rich Dumas said:


> O for the good old days! Back in 1963 a T-Jet cost $2.99. My folks paid 15 thousand for their house back in 1955, today the house would sell for 200 thousand. Figuring the same rate of inflation a T-Jet would sell for about $40. You can buy a new Dash rolling chassis and put a JL body on it for a total of $25. The body costs almost as much as the chassis.


 New average houses could be bought for between 10 and 12 thousand dollars in the early 60's. A man could still support his family on his income alone. Now it takes both parents working to try and keep up with inflation and it keeps getting harder to make a decent living all the time ! And this is progress ? The future was supposed to bring reduced work days and hours. It now demands you keep working longer for less money earned. The well deserved retirement years are now something many can no longer look forward to. To live a life with all the luxuries we've all come to expect it's now necessary to work yourself into an early grave. As an example of how hard working americans have become; George W. Bush pointed to the example of one lady who worked 8 jobs. Proudly saying: " only in america, would this be possible ". Ignoring the absolute insanity of the situation; even Bush momentarily confused asked: " but when do you get the time to sleep ? "  Tetsuo.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

I can get nos aurora tjet chassie with body 16.00 each.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Bill Hall said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think that ten bux is outrageous to ship one 'lil car?


Too much for sure.  Tetsuo.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I guess my new slot car buying days are over. 18 and up is way more than I can afford to spend.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

another company that we will see slowly fade away like the others with prices like that and the fact kids these days only want I phones and tablets to give them entertainment.


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

41-willys said:


> I guess my new slot car buying days are over. 18 and up is way more than I can afford to spend.


I will purchase a lot less new product; further, .... it would make sense to purchase a higher standard product such as AFX if spending more money is required. The best value for money today is electronic products. Such as big screen TVs; cost has come way down while quality has gone way up ! Everything else provides less value for money spent. The powers that be appear to want to make home ownership beyond the ability of most people. It gets harder to justify paying more all the time for products of inferior quality. If a solution exists to remedy these problems it certainly won't be available anytime soon.  Tetsuo.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

$2 is actually only $8.69 these days, according to the US Bureau of Labor Statistics Inflation Calculator! Normally I say that it seems like a small amount, but it is actually about what it costs now, if not more. However, that $8.69 is less than half what the cars are now, and even $4 cheaper than what I pay at Hobby Lobby with the 40% off coupon. 

AW's cars are mechanically exactly the same as the old T-Jet and AFX cars of the '60s and '70s. I see absolutely no reason why they are around $12-20! 

I wonder if licensing runs it up, or is it just prodding? 


Micro Scalextric offers four different cars for $10 each. I haven't tried any of them as to see performance, though. Too bad these are all goofy generics. They've never offered the Buggatis, Audis, Alfa Romeos, F1 cars, and Aston Martins as single cars. Those cars have only been in sets. 



AW's shipping is a whole different story. I once attempted to buy a few of their marked down cars that were like $10. I think it was around $10 or more just for two cars! I would be doing more business online if their shipping was realistic.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

HO2GO said:


> I will purchase a lot less new product; further, .... it would make sense to purchase a higher standard product such as AFX if spending more money is required. The best value for money today is electronic products. Such as big screen TVs; cost has come way down while quality has gone way up ! Everything else provides less value for money spent. The powers that be appear to want to make home ownership beyond the ability of most people. It gets harder to justify paying more all the time for products of inferior quality. If a solution exists to remedy these problems it certainly won't be available anytime soon.  Tetsuo.


agreed..next worse investment is new vehicles..i was at chicago auto show in february and most large suv's were selling at well over 60k. for a fully loaded vehicle..for something that begins loosing money of the showroom floor and if you want a cadillac suv ..be prepared..at least 70 to 90 k..things going up...quality goes down..


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If the quality matched the price that would be one thing. But we know the chassis quality does not come anywhere close to justify that retail price. The retail price has a doubled since JL reintroduced slot cars back around 1999. But so has Tomy.

But it seems all slot car prices have gotten out of control. Lifelike was up to close to $30 per car, Tomy is over $40. Browsing eBay shows me most people are asking crazy prices for new, older cars like Tyco and Rokar. It is very common to see Rokar and Tyco listed for $50-$80. I doubt there are takers at those prices. Collecting slot cars for me has almost grind to a halt due to the inflated prices.



cody6268 said:


> $2 is actually only $8.69 these days, according to the US Bureau of Labor Statistics Inflation Calculator!


 If you are comparing prices from the mid 1960s to today, that calculator is WAY off. I ususally multiply 1960 prices by 10 to get today's prices. Therefore a T-Jet at today's prices would be about $20. Go back to the 1960s - how many lawns did you have to cut to make $5? I remember a 9" straight cost 69 cents - we forget how much that was in the 60s. The Aurora Electric Lap Counter was $10; which was a fortune back then.



cody6268 said:


> Micro Scalextric offers four different cars for $10 each. I haven't tried any of them as to see performance, though. Too bad these are all goofy generics. They've never offered the Buggatis, Audis, Alfa Romeos, F1 cars, and Aston Martins as single cars. Those cars have only been in sets.


Unless you have a really good source, those new generic Microscalextrix cars are 10 British Pounds not $10, which is about $16 US. And it is a shame they only offer most cars in sets - and not in the US.



cody6268 said:


> AW's shipping is a whole different story. I once attempted to buy a few of their marked down cars that were like $10. I think it was around $10 or more just for two cars! I would be doing more business online if their shipping was realistic.


 I just decided to pick up the 6 Super III First Lap cars for my collection. The shipping was high but considering the cars were only $10, the shipping brought the per car price to only about $12.

As for buying AW cars to use? Too many chassis issues for me. And a lot of body deco choices are downright silly.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*The More Things Change ...*

It's easy to get sticker shock looking at today's prices. But ask yourself, what would you have been _earning_ in the early '70s?

As I recall, the original A/FX cars were introduced in 1971 at around $3.99. Can anyone remember for sure? I know the Magnas were that much only a couple of years later.

According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics *Inflation Calculator*, the $3.99 that bought an AFX in 1971 is roughly the equivalent of *$23.02* in today's money. And Aurora was looking at _*tremendously*_ larger yearly sales than AW is today.

True, once the AFX came out, Aurora tried to move some fraction of the gazillion suddenly-unwanted Tjets it had in warehouses all over the world at $1.49 a car (plus a spare body on the same card). That's about $8.60 today. But that's a special situation; if AW had fifty years worth of chassis piled up today, it wouldn't be asking anything like its current prices, either.

All I'm saying is, it's not as simple as complaining that slot cars were $4 in the '70s, so $25 is a rip-off. We've been lucky to have JL/AW's affordable repro T-jets and AFXs all these years. In spite of graffiti, Tweetie-bird, and KISS big-rigs, we're still lucky. It's not their fault that inflation finally caught up with them.

-- D :wave:


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Dslot said:


> It's easy to get sticker shock looking at today's prices. But ask yourself, what would you have been _earning_ in the early '70s?
> 
> As I recall, the original A/FX cars were introduced in 1971 at around $3.99. Can anyone remember for sure? I know the Magnas were that much only a couple of years later.
> 
> ...


" It's not their fault inflation finally caught up with them. " No, and it's not our fault inflation has stuck with us like a shadow. So where does that leave us; with overpriced slot cars with inferior quality ! And that is not a good thing.  Tetsuo.


----------

